# Duck Hunting Trinity Bay



## kennertime

I can't find any info on were I can hunt in Trinity Bay. I see alot of people hunt around jacks pocket. I would like to hunt around Tabbs Bay, Ash Lake around that area. They made Atkinson Island a wildlife area so thats not going to happen unless you can be a certain distance away. As for jacks pocket is that area fair game anywhere around it. And I almost forgot how about the spoil banks off Rollover pass out by the intercoastal canal. Any info would be great I just want a change in the ducks I shoot. Thanks Chris


----------



## plgorman

*crickets*


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

plgorman said:


> *crickets*


lol


----------



## marksmu

Hunting has gotten very unsportsman like - everyone is so possessive over what they think is "their" spot - nobody is willing to help you out...Also, people who do scout and put in the time are almost never willing to share their discoveries (which I understand)

I would love to tell you where you can and cant go, but I dont know...I hunt private land only - never had a chance to go out into the bay. 

My recommendation do your leg work- go out this weekend, get up early, find the birds, if there are blinds there, then you can probably hunt there. If not, look at the maps, and determine that your within all the regulations. 

Technically the bay is legal anywhere, except in certain wildlife areas, within distances to houses, business, roads, etc.....the regulations are straightforward...odds are good that you can hunt where you want.

Just be ready to be yelled at by people who think they own the bay because they built a blind. I would recommend not using their blinds - but you do not have to go to a different spot. They dont own the spots just b/c they built a blind.

I see lots of folks hunting Greens lake too - its easy to access and holds quite a few birds sometimes. Just dont stray back into the private property.

I wish I could help more, but I have not hunted the bays at all.


----------



## plgorman

^ Lot of good advice there. But the truth is no one that hunts public land is going to give up info/spots that they worked hard and put in the time/effort to acquire. Good luck


----------



## plgorman

Truth is, no one that hunts public land is going to, or should give you any info/location that they worked hard and put in the time/work to find. If we did the barneys would take over in no time.

There is lots of good advice to be had from the post above, except for this little tidbit:



marksmu said:


> Technically the bay is legal anywhere, except in certain wildlife areas, within distances to houses, business, roads, etc.....the regulations are straightforward...odds are good that you can hunt where you want.


----------



## plgorman

Go to texashuntingforum.com and ask them for some spots they are real helpful


----------



## Timemachine

I spent the last weekend looking for birds at area I scouted during the summer. MAN I saw a lot of ducks... can't wait to be sitting in my secret spots come Oct 31...



Bwahahahahah....I am SOOOOOOO READY!!!


----------



## Timemachine

I just order a "Duck Hunters Hotspot" map on-line. Can't wait for it to get here. Says _*"allow 8-10 weeks for delivery"*_


----------



## KillerShrimp

Lots of areas in trinity bay are private. Look for purple poles. These are what some of the locals use to mark there private areas with. Fyi were still running pretty high tides, so when the tides change jacks pocket area will change severly. Meaning lots of those pretty newly brushed blinds whomever put up will be high and dry.. Keep your distance from the locals or prepare to be in a shouthing match or something worse. Used to hunt there, but moved on to many airboats, and hunters blasting away. As far as atkinson island and back up the channel like tabbs bay and such, theres a fine line there and you would have to get the local gw to tell you the boundries. Id say theres no hunting back that way, but havent ever tried. Hope that helps


----------



## justinsfa

Get there early, cuz Trinity is pretty packed.... prolly best to hunt during the week.

Be careful, cuz Trinity can be tricky... its very shallow and a north wind will rip 3 ft of water depth out of it pretty quick and I have seen plenty of people with blinds, decoys and boats sitting on the mud flats.

As long as you stick close to the bay, you are clear, but alot of the property inshore is private.... actually, it all is.... and it will be inforced and trespassers get caught often.

Trinity should be a little better this year now that folks are growing rice again in the area.

Boat ramps get packed.... so get there early.... lots of people that have been putting time into their blinds and have been hunting there for a LONG time, so be patient...

I would suggest using the Anahuac ramp... its close to the pocket and has PLENTY of parking.... way too many folks use the Locks and Hugo Point.


----------



## dang_ol

really watch where you set up, like every one else said, all is private, i have a camp on one section and have written premission to be on the other part, that allows me to hunt it, even on the section i am on there are a lot of blinds, so i don't even hunt it, and i was out in and around the bay riding and seen lotsss of blinds,


----------



## dwhite

plgorman said:


> Go to texashuntingforum.com and ask them for some spots they are real helpful


LMMFAO!!! Soooo wrong!


----------



## plgorman

Private haha you guys are silly


----------



## bayourat

Pm Capn for trinity bay reports and hunting tips.


----------



## justinsfa

plgorman said:


> Private haha you guys are silly


No really.... its private.... people are always out there guiding clients and won't hesitate to report you for trespassing... AND prosecute for it...

Stay away from the bank and you will be safe....

Everything around Crazy Cut and inside the Cajun Outback (formerly Del Home) levee, as well as all the property south of the camphouses on the river (I beleive this land is under Bordelon still).... All private... There are usually signs to let you know, but alot of the signs get ripped down by assses that dont pay the taxes on the property and get mad when they realize they cant hunt it.... its no different than somebody hunting on your deer ranch.

GWs frequent the area and will confront you and write you a ticket and most likely wont cut you any slack.


----------



## marksmu

justinsfa said:


> Get there early, cuz Trinity is pretty packed.... prolly best to hunt during the week.
> 
> Be careful, cuz Trinity can be tricky... its very shallow and a north wind will rip 3 ft of water depth out of it pretty quick and I have seen plenty of people with blinds, decoys and boats sitting on the mud flats.
> 
> As long as you stick close to the bay, you are clear, but alot of the property inshore is private.... actually, it all is.... and it will be inforced and trespassers get caught often.
> 
> Trinity should be a little better this year now that folks are growing rice again in the area.
> 
> Boat ramps get packed.... so get there early.... lots of people that have been putting time into their blinds and have been hunting there for a LONG time, so be patient...
> 
> I would suggest using the Anahuac ramp... its close to the pocket and has PLENTY of parking.... way too many folks use the Locks and Hugo Point.


The law on private land and tidal water is very clear. If the property is covered by water at the average high tide line, the property is public property. Even if they have erected a fence across it, the land is public.

The dry shoreline is theirs, but if the average HIGH tide has the area under water, its public and open game...and dont listen to anyone who tells you the dirt under the water is private b/c that is a myth.

If the land is covered by the average HIGH tide, the land under that water, EVEN during low tide is public.

Its my understanding the east side hunters are just alot more territorial.

**EDIT** with the exception of MAN MADE systems - if its man made there are special exceptions. The rice canals are a good example of this.


----------



## marksmu

On a separate note - if you really want some good hunting on the east side, hit up the Anahuac refuge if you have a boat. The birds were thick there last weekend, and they will give you a map of where you can hunt when you get there.

You will need to sleep in your car to get a spot in the refuge - but you will at least know where your supposed to be and that your allowed to be there.


----------



## justinsfa

marksmu said:


> The law on private land and tidal water is very clear. If the property is covered by water at the average high tide line, the property is public property. Even if they have erected a fence across it, the land is public.
> 
> The dry shoreline is theirs, but if the average HIGH tide has the area under water, its public and open game...and dont listen to anyone who tells you the dirt under the water is private b/c that is a myth.
> 
> If the land is covered by the average HIGH tide, the land under that water, EVEN during low tide is public.
> 
> Its my understanding the east side hunters are just alot more territorial.
> 
> **EDIT** with the exception of MAN MADE systems - if its man made there are special exceptions. The rice canals are a good example of this.


What about the high tides that have been occurring for the last 2 months? I would call them higher than average... So the gray area of the rules and regs is still there...

Here would be my tip...

If the tide is low (or north wind is blowing) and you are walking on bare mud (no grass), then you are on public land.

If the tide is high, I wouldnt venture much farther into the marsh than what you see as the normal shoreline.... just to be on the safe side...

If you are walking on ground that has vegetation, then you are most likely tresspassing....


----------



## marksmu

justinsfa said:


> What about the high tides that have been occurring for the last 2 months? I would call them higher than average... So the gray area of the rules and regs is still there...
> 
> Here would be my tip...
> 
> If the tide is low (or north wind is blowing) and you are walking on bare mud (no grass), then you are on public land.
> 
> If the tide is high, I wouldnt venture much farther into the marsh than what you see as the normal shoreline.... just to be on the safe side...
> 
> If you are walking on ground that has vegetation, then you are most likely tresspassing....


This is good advice and I would certainly adhere to it! I just get peeved at people who think they own public land.


----------



## TRW

justinsfa said:


> What about the high tides that have been occurring for the last 2 months? I would call them higher than average... So the gray area of the rules and regs is still there...
> 
> Here would be my tip...
> 
> If the tide is low (or north wind is blowing) and you are walking on bare mud (no grass), then you are on public land.
> 
> If the tide is high, I wouldnt venture much farther into the marsh than what you see as the normal shoreline.... just to be on the safe side...
> 
> If you are walking on ground that has vegetation, then you are most likely tresspassing....


x2 
You might beat the rap but not the ride. Not worth the trouble if you have any doubts or Questions I would check with the local GW in the area. I have heard some stories about getting arrested for trespassing while hunting in the marsh around the spillway in Trinity Bay.
TRW


----------



## plgorman

justinsfa said:


> No really.... its private.... people are always out there guiding clients and won't hesitate to report you for trespassing... AND prosecute for it...
> 
> Stay away from the bank and you will be safe....
> 
> Everything around Crazy Cut and inside the Cajun Outback (formerly Del Home) levee, as well as all the property south of the camphouses on the river (I beleive this land is under Bordelon still).... All private... There are usually signs to let you know, but alot of the signs get ripped down by assses that dont pay the taxes on the property and get mad when they realize they cant hunt it.... its no different than somebody hunting on your deer ranch.
> 
> GWs frequent the area and will confront you and write you a ticket and most likely wont cut you any slack.


oh sorry I thought we were talking about the bays as in 'navigable waterways' not dry land...sry folks


----------



## kennertime

Thanks for all of the advice from some of all, as for others I don't care to hunt your secret spots I have my own land and duck hunt on it. I just wanted to try the bay out this year and shoot some ducks that I don't get in the bayou. I do some winter fishing so I see alot of ducks in all parts of the Bay, I was wanting to hunt around Tabbs Bay and Ash lake because it is easy for me, and the same for Rollover. I just don't no of the rules around the Bay as far as intercoastal canal and ship channel and if there are certain parts of the bay that are off limits. Thanks again


----------



## Rack Ranch

FYI At one time I launched at the river bridge under I 10 and came in the back way to hunt.. If you use that ramp don't leave anything of value in your truck and u might as well leave you truck tool box unlocked because the thiefs are baaddddd!!


----------



## justinsfa

Rack Ranch said:


> FYI At one time I launched at the river bridge under I 10 and come in the back way to hunt.. If you use that ramp don't leave anything of value in your truck and u might as well leave you truck tool box unlocked because the thiefs are baaddddd!!


That ramp is closed now. And all that area is the Wallisville Project....


----------



## Rack Ranch

10-4.. I'm in South Tejas now..but I was one of those guys who built a blind that ended up on an island after the first front.


justinsfa said:


> That ramp is closed now. And all that area is the Wallisville Project....


----------



## Momma's Worry

after the opening weekend free-for all-warden shakedown-blowout-insanity-full blown war bs........then the ducks leave for more quit places ...........forget the bay.........unless you like to fight a lot,go "buy" yourself a lease ........after 25 years I quit the fight for a place to hunt befor I killed someone and started fishing......no one around that time of year to bother me....... MW


----------



## justinsfa

I will be honest too.... it was a pain to fight the crowds, tides and north winds (everything becomes an inaccessible mud flat unless you are running an airboat).

I quit hunting out there and moved to easier hunting about 8 years ago.... the sport is much more enjoyable now that I have changed my tactics, and has resulted in more birds.... I go back out there from time to time if I find a weekend where I am still in the Houston area.... but for the most part, I steer clear of it.

Tbay is much more convenient for me, but I would rather drive a few hours than fight it out there....


----------



## MIKE S.

kennertime said:


> Thanks for all of the advice from some of all, as for others I don't care to hunt your secret spots I have my own land and duck hunt on it. I just wanted to try the bay out this year and shoot some ducks that I don't get in the bayou. I do some winter fishing so I see alot of ducks in all parts of the Bay, I was wanting to hunt around Tabbs Bay and Ash lake because it is easy for me, and the same for Rollover. I just don't no of the rules around the Bay as far as intercoastal canal and ship channel and if there are certain parts of the bay that are off limits. Thanks again


I know of people that have hunted hog island next to atkinson, not sure if it is legal but it does get hunted every year. Launch out of Bayland and its not a bad ride. As for the pocket, its fair game but not worth the trouble.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

"Technically the bay is legal anywhere, except in certain wildlife areas, within distances to houses, business, roads, etc.....the regulations are straightforward...odds are good that you can hunt where you want."

That's not entirely true. I have been told that many times, so this year me and my hunting buddies went scouting throughout the summer and found a spot in Carauchua bayou and on our first teal hunt we got run off by the Hall's bayou Ranch and later that day I talked to a game warden about it because I have always been told as long as you are not on land you can hunt anywhere that has public access by water. The game warden informed me that 2 years ago that law was changed and now the Hall's Bayou Ranch owns the land and water from F.M. 2004 all the way to the Intracoastal Waterway. I guess the people that pay almost $10,000 to hunt public water get kind of mad when us "do it yourself-ers" hunt the same area for free. The best advice I can give you is do your homework. And after you have found where you can and can't go then go scout and find the birds. I'm hunting Green's Lake. Last year there were quite a bit of birds there during the first half of the season and I have seen alot already this year. Good luck


----------



## marksmu

Im not saying your not right, but I find it VERY hard to believe. I know stupid exceptions are carved out on almost every front by our legislature, but this one has generally been very well protected by many conservation groups, and individuals. 

I would love to see the new law, that allows private people to own navigable waters.. If anyone has it I would love to read it.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

marksmu said:


> Im not saying your not right, but I find it VERY hard to believe. I know stupid exceptions are carved out on almost every front by our legislature, but this one has generally been very well protected by many conservation groups, and individuals.
> 
> I would love to see the new law, that allows private people to own navigable waters.. If anyone has it I would love to read it.


I haven't seen the law myself but that day I had a very long talk with 2 game wardens and that is what they told me. Either way I stay away from there during hunting season. One thing I will say is there is ALOT of ducks over there.


----------



## plgorman

are we really gonna dive into this argument again? Any nav waterway below mean tide line is public water at least as far as the bays are concerned. Step foot on land above the mean tide line and its a diff story. There are exceptions (refuges, etc). Moral of the story, contact the powers that control/monitor the area you are interested in and find out for yourself. If you skip this step, I dont feel sorry for you when the poop hits the fan.


----------



## bayourat

plgorman said:


> are we really gonna dive into this argument again? Any nav waterway below mean tide line is public water at least as far as the bays are concerned. Step foot on land above the mean tide line and its a diff story. There are exceptions (refuges, etc). Moral of the story, contact the powers that control/monitor the area you are interested in and find out for yourself. If you skip this step, I dont feel sorry for you when the poop hits the fan.


Don't forget you can't have your pellets landing on private property either.


----------



## Timemachine

Flatfisher6187 said:


> One thing I will say is there is ALOT of ducks over there.


Yeah.....baiting has that effect on ducks. Why do you think it cost $10,000 a season.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Hunt the middle of the Bay or as far out as u can in a Kayac,,,Grass it up & sit in the middle of the deekes..youl have more fun & wont have to deal with the Barneys


----------



## Levelwind

Flatfisher6187 said:


> I haven't seen the law myself but that day I had a very long talk with 2 game wardens and that is what they told me. Either way I stay away from there during hunting season. One thing I will say is there is ALOT of ducks over there.


I'm sorry you got "gutted" by Halls and their pet game wardens. Would you mind sharing these guys names?

Marksmu, here's the law, enacted around three years ago, they're now using to restrict access to a public area to a few private landowners.

_§ 62.002. HUNTING ON OR OVER CERTAIN SUBMERGED LAND. 
_

_Text of section added by Acts 2005, 79th Leg., ch. 1002, § 1_
_ (a) Except as provided by Subsection (b), a person may not 
hunt or take any wild animal or wild bird when the person is on or 
over privately owned land that is:
(1) submerged under: 
(A) public fresh water due to seasonal or 
occasional innundation; or 
(B) public salt water and located above the mean 
high tide line of the Gulf of Mexico and its bays and estuaries; and
(2) conspicuously marked as privately owned by a sign 
or signs that are substantially similar to the following:
_

_POSTED. PRIVATE PROPERTY. NO HUNTING._ Purple painted poles or trees have been determined to be a legal demarcation of private land.

This law was passed to prevent yahoos from hunting ducks in peoples front yards when the Guadalupe river flooded. It doesn't apply to the Halls Bayou area, but until people raise enough hell and quit folding, and probably go to court with the benefit of a survey, and possibly appeal it out of the corrupt local system it will continue to be enforced as if it were law.

A third possibility is a Texas Attorney Generals opinion, but this would have to be requested by TPWD.

The right to have crab traps in such areas has been settled by AG's opinion.

The "bullets passing a boundary" law is ludicrous. Unless something on another's property is hit (like a deer, which the law was intended for - fenceline shooters), proving a shotgun pellet crossed a property line is laughable.​


----------



## justinsfa

Are there any laws about hunting on navigatable waterways though?

I mean, can you post up in the middle of the Trinity River and just start blasting away at wood ducks at daylight??

Ive always wondered that... cuz up North where everything freezes and rivers hold the only open water, river hunting is really popular....

Just have always wondered....

Might I add folks, no matter whether someone has a GW in their back pocket or there are some kind of loopholes to use to prove your innocence.... Do you really want to take the chance of a ticket OR pay the funds to fight in court??

For that kind of money, you could have prolly got on the lease you "trespassed" on in the first place!! haha.... and chances are, your point will not be proven....

If you have the time and the money, go for it... but for me personally, I would just find a different location....

OH, and PS on the kayak comment.... Throughout the day, those ducks raft up BIG time about 1/2-1 mile from the bank, and changing your tactic from the norm to catch them in this behavior would most likely give you success.... Just be safe.... Bays arent the place to be when a bad storm comes up, especially in a kayak...

(I.E. Baytown duck hunter killed in Tbay 2 years ago when boat capsized on an incoming Norther).


----------



## triple f

Levelwind said:


> I'm sorry you got "gutted" by Halls and their pet game wardens. Would you mind sharing these guys names?


Stop. Now. Any more of these false allegations will result in legal actions via several avenues.

Consider yourself informed, and there will be no further discussion from me on this forum on this topic. Period.


----------



## justinsfa

Its really none of my business what so ever, cuz I dont even know what yall are talking about....

BUT, I doubt dont really think you can do anything legally about what he wrote... lol

Wait.. ur just kidding arent you.... or are you.... hmmmm.....


----------



## Levelwind

justinsfa said:


> Might I add folks, no matter whether someone has a GW in their back pocket or there are some kind of loopholes to use to prove your innocence.... Do you really want to take the chance of a ticket OR pay the funds to fight in court??
> 
> For that kind of money, you could have prolly got on the lease you "trespassed" on in the first place!! haha.... and chances are, your point will not be proven....
> 
> If you have the time and the money, go for it... but for me personally, I would just find a different location....


That's what they depend upon. There are a few guys around who have the expertise and the funds to force the issue in the courts, however, and are not afraid of the "ride", and are sick and tired of the illegal taking of public resources and official oppression - whether by ignorance or selective enforcement of the laws. Believe it or not, there are also laws on the publics side, hunter harassment laws being the best known. Within the next five years the worst of these abusers will either fold quietly (if they're smart) or spend a lot of money defending themselves against illegal taking and hunters harrassment lawsuits.


----------



## justinsfa

Levelwind said:


> That's what they depend upon. There are a few guys around who have the expertise and the funds to force the issue in the courts, however, and are not afraid of the "ride", and are sick and tired of the illegal taking of public resources and official oppression - whether by ignorance or selective enforcement of the laws. Believe it or not, there are also laws on the publics side, hunter harassment laws being the best known. Within the next five years the worst of these abusers will either fold quietly (if they're smart) or spend a lot of money defending themselves against illegal taking and hunters harrassment lawsuits.


Dude... did you not read the previous post... your supposed to hush.... haha

I can tell you this, fair or not.... legal or not, my time and money are better spent on other venues, so yall have at it...

I will frown in disapproval and make mean hissing noises at the party in the wrong though.... for what thats worth.... haha


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Bwahahahahaha hey Bro..
Hows my big blind doin..
Do I need to work on it or did the Barneys brush it up for me again..lol
Dont peve FFF off..he's got a Few big ol Gaters



triple f said:


> Stop. Now. Any more of these false allegations will result in legal actions via several avenues.
> 
> Consider yourself informed, and there will be no further discussion from me on this forum on this topic. Period.


----------



## triple f

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Bwahahahahaha hey Bro..
> Hows my big blind doin..
> Do I need to work on it or did the Barneys brush it up for me again..lol


It's bigger and better than ever bud! And it's startin to look like downtown Houston out there now

High-rises everywhere!:dance:


----------



## plgorman

triple f said:


> Stop. Now. Any more of these false allegations will result in legal actions via several avenues.
> 
> Consider yourself informed, and there will be no further discussion from me on this forum on this topic. Period.


I hope this was a joke, lol. B/c one time I took a dump on Halls Bayou Ranch Property just on the other side of the levee over there


----------



## triple f

Wasn't the original question about hunting on Trinity?

How and why did this become a HBR bashing thread?

I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

FFF.. I think Jr is Baitn ya..


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

plgorman said:


> I hope this was a joke, lol. B/c one time I took a dump on Halls Bayou Ranch Property just on the other side of the levee over there


That's funny ****.


----------



## plgorman

if you have to pay 10k to shoot some birds that are flying to the property from public water, well, pretty weak but its you're money. Ill be the guy less than 1/2 a mile away hunting for free.


----------



## bayourat

plgorman said:


> if you have to pay 10k to shoot some birds that are flying to the property from public water, well, pretty weak but its you're money. Ill be the guy less than 1/2 a mile away hunting for free.


Since when do you shoot anything?


----------



## plgorman

plgorman said:


> if you have to pay 10k to shoot *AT* some birds that are flying to the property from public water, well, pretty weak but its you're money. Ill be the guy less than 1/2 a mile away hunting for free.





bayourat said:


> Since when do you shoot anything?


Fixed, sorry almighty bird whisperer


----------



## Timemachine

I better load up some mo shells!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler

plgorman said:


> if you have to pay 10k to shoot some birds that are flying to the property from public water, well, pretty weak but its you're money. Ill be the guy less than 1/2 a mile away hunting for free.


x2 but I'll be 2' off your property line shooting away from it as they come in


----------



## plgorman

triple f said:


> Wasn't the original question about hunting on Trinity?
> 
> How and why did this become a HBR bashing thread?
> 
> I guess I just don't get it.


BC HBR is a joke


----------



## shoal searcher

*Can't we all just get along*

Some buddies and I have a house in the marsh down there, and I cannot even begin to tell you how many times I have showed up to one of our blinds that sits on dry ground even during the bullish of September tides only to find some boys already posted up in it! Well why freak out about it......we just climb in with them and hunt their spread unless their spread sucks! Some of the funnest hunts I have ever had was with some dudes I did not even know! Besides opening day is for gumbies, Trinity Bay duck hunting has always been better on Tuesdays and Thursdays. If your going to chase birds in Trinity Bay Oct. 31 it should be seagulls!


----------



## shoal searcher

*P.S.*

Kennertime, I,ll trade you a bay hunt for a bayou hunt anyday!:cheers:


----------



## WestEndAngler

Shoal Searcher, running into a hunter like you is rare. I wish there were more of your type in West Bay!


----------



## shoal searcher

*10-4*

West End angler! We are all on the same team and there has never been a time to stick together more, than the times we are in now. Good luck


----------



## ProSkiff

shoal searcher said:


> West End angler! We are all on the same team and there has never been a time to stick together more, than the times we are in now. Good luck


I remember last year opening day Shoalwater and I showed up and some guys were posted up 30 feet from our blind. All the work was done and we just hunted their spread. We shot a few chunked them over to them and said "see ya were goin' fishin". I love hunting so close to the Fish!


----------



## rugeley

*lots of talk, little info*

I realize this is an older post, but i can't stand to see people rant and misstate things.

The new state law did not change the law at all as it relates to tide lands.

THE LAW IS, AND HAS ALWAYS BEEN, in our lifetimes at least, that all land that is wet with salt water at the average high tide (over an 18.6 year period) is public land.

Here is what this means in practical terms: 
At low tide much of the dry land you see is public land. At the normal high tide, most public land is under salt water.

Most of the Winter, we have lower than average high tides. That means that most of the Winter you are safe if you are sitting in non-flowing salt water.

BUT, remember that during unusually high tides, such as spring tides, much PRIVATE land is under salt water. You are trespassing if, but only if, you cross the average high tide line. You cannot simply pole the boat to as far inland as you can get and be legal. You should check the tides, and learn your area. Learn to use a tide correction table for your area.

If i was worried about it, i would take some stakes into the marsh with me, and use them to learn about the mean (average) high tide line. Do this, and you will never get in trouble.

Note that this line changes all the time. Land that was once below this line, might be above it now. Also, land that was once above this line, might slip below it soon. It is a fact driven issue, that is, it is the observable facts on the ground that determine the line.

Never forget that you can never, ever, shoot across a navigable channel, any more than you can shoot across a road.


----------



## Mojo281

Great first post... Thanks for setting it straight!!

Welcome to the board!


----------

